# Torchlight Loading Time Fix.



## Polarman (Nov 3, 2009)

This is great game BTW.

I was experiencing long loading time with Torchlight and googled to see if there was a solution for it. Here is what i found:



> Go in your "Torchlight" game folder and Rename the "Pak.zip" file to something like "OriginalPak.zip". This is to keep the original file intact.
> 
> Next thing is to unzip this renamed file somewhere else on your drive. The unpacked file will have a "Media" folder inside.
> 
> ...



One user reports:



> Results: Initial game loading time initially went from 56 seconds to under 20 seconds. First time level loading went from 36 seconds to under 12 seconds. Previously visited levels loaded in under 8 seconds. Exiting the game was instant, and windows did not sit there frozen for 30 seconds after exiting, while the game deleted all the virtual-files.



_Credit for this fix goes to ISAWHIM on the Torchlight forums._


----------



## Kreij (Nov 3, 2009)

You may want to add how much it helped your loading times in the OP so people know what to expect.


----------



## Polarman (Nov 3, 2009)

Done.


----------



## i789 (Nov 3, 2009)

Be careful when applying this temp solution, some user on the Torchlight forum actually had longer loading time ( 85sec vs 56sec) after using it. I think people should wait for the official patch to solve this problem. However, this solution gives some FPS boost at some point of game play. Wicked


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 3, 2009)

and here i thought it was vista causing the issue..  lol


----------

